# Old pics (well upto date)



## Ian Holdich (7 Aug 2012)

just having  look through some of my old pics and put a few together. I have never posted in here so here goes lol!

190l Jungle













14l Iwagumi




20l Dutch








20l Iwagumi




190l Nature aquarium








Wabi Kusa




190l NA aquarium




Corner scape




LFS scape





angle by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

15l Iwagumi

snap shot by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

Nano

jung2 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

125l Nature aquarium

Full tank by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

Echinodorus Tank (IAPLC entry 2012)

guppy by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

Current scape

aquagreen+41 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

thanks for looking.


----------



## pariahrob (7 Aug 2012)

Show off!

Seriously though, you have some beautiful looking tanks there. Bet you're well chuffed!


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Aug 2012)

thanks Rob, there are a couple that i thought were ace and now i look and think, wtf! lol


----------



## awtong (7 Aug 2012)

What a gallery   

Andy


----------



## Ady34 (7 Aug 2012)

Great little picture log Ian.
You can definitely see the improvements over the time line too, although each of them are nice in there own way. 
Some lovely looking scapes, cant wait till ive got a few more under my belt to be able to have a portfolio  8) 
Thanks for sharing, maybe more people could add there works too?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Aug 2012)

Thanks Ady!

I think thats a great idea Ady, if anyone want to add their collection.


----------



## Alastair (8 Aug 2012)

Think I'll add to this later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

